# Say hello to the unemployable



## Kacey (Apr 5, 2007)

These pictures were sent to me in an email, with the comment "And I'm sure that not one of them has the foggiest idea why they're unemployed."


----------



## Kacey (Apr 5, 2007)

And some more...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2007)

Career paths include piercer, tattooist (maybe even a real tattoo artist), drummer in a punk band, help desk tech, web designer, graphic artist, and airport metal detector tester.


----------



## Drac (Apr 6, 2007)

Keerist in Heaven..I remember a time when if you wore your hair long you were condsidered by many to be a freak..


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 6, 2007)

My niece looks like that. She found a job at an adult book store.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 6, 2007)

All  I can say is.....eeeeewwwww


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 6, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> All I can say is.....eeeeewwwww


 
Nah. I have a lot of punks in my family. You get used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

Imagine seeing one of these people pushing your grand mother's wheelchair around at a nursing home. D'oh! what were they thinking? I know everyone has a right to express themselves, but, others have a right to wonder - what the ****


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 6, 2007)

There's job for everyone that's for sure. It just depends on the *career* path you choose. Body modification ranges from mild to extreme, I'm guessing none of those interested in extreme body modification is much interested in being a banker.  

On the other hand, as we talked about in the Ink and the Workplace thread, milder forms of boby modification are becoming much more commonplace and accepted. No one even looks at a simple nose piercing any more than they do  pierced ears anymore. Same for navel piercings.


----------



## exile (Apr 6, 2007)

One thing's for sure... with all that metal, these folks had better stay away from heavy duty electromagnets...


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 6, 2007)

Damn, they make Pinhead look like a wimp!


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

They could never make it as secret agents or "ninjas" all that clanking and clinking would make it hard to sneak up on somebody


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 6, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> They could never make it as secret agents or "ninjas" all that clanking and clinking would make it hard to sneak up on somebody



LOL! You have a point there.


----------



## zDom (Apr 6, 2007)

Did the guy with the "**** off" tat on his belly HAVE to be drinking an Amber Bock? Couldn't he have posed with a piss-colored, watery lager in hand instead?

::sigh::


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 6, 2007)

You know, I was just thinking, with those kinds of piercings you can look pretty intimidating, but all someone has to do grab a hold and PULL! Can you say "ouch"?


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> You know, I was just thinking, with those kinds of piercings you can look pretty intimidating, but all someone has to do grab a hold and PULL! Can you say "ouch"?


 
No kidding.   Look at all those targets... :lol2:


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2007)

I know of an attractive girl at my work who has a tiny diamond chip on her nostril. I remember thinking/hoping that she won't get carried away with it in the future. She's really pretty and shouldn't mar such beauty with piercings. 

Some folks just want to say something... WHAT? I have no clue but they think they're expressing themselves with excessive piercings. Sheesh... soo umm, like... what's your message dude? "I want to tell the world to **** off!" ??? Well gee.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2007)

Drac said:


> Keerist in Heaven..I remember a time when if you wore your hair long you were condsidered by many to be a freak..


 
Oi! I resemble that remark :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> No one even looks at a simple nose piercing any more than they do pierced ears anymore. Same for navel piercings.


 


You make me fear that I am horribly old fashioned and repressive *JT* .

I don't know if it's related to my fear of needles (long story ... blood poisoning as a child ... many injections) but any piercings make my stomach turn (with the exception of normal earings, probably because the fact that they do pierce the lobe is somewhat masked).


----------



## Kreth (Apr 7, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I know of an attractive girl at my work who has a tiny diamond chip on her nostril. I remember thinking/hoping that she won't get carried away with it in the future. She's really pretty and shouldn't mar such beauty with piercings.


And of course some of us would not find a nostril piercing unattractive. I've said this before, "The only difference between people with bodyart and those without, is people with bodyart won't judge you for not having any."


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 7, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I know of an attractive girl at my work who has a tiny diamond chip on her nostril. I remember thinking/hoping that she won't get carried away with it in the future. She's really pretty and shouldn't mar such beauty with piercings.




Here's something to think about. For as long as I can remember, I have hated my nose. I always thought the nostril piercings looked pretty, but would not get one myself because I didn't have a small, pretty nose and I didn't want anything to draw more attention to it. For 6 YEARS I envied woman with the small diamond chip in their nostril. Then, recently, _I_ thought "**** it". I'm not gonna let my insecurities over appearance control what I really want to do. So, I got my nostril pierced. And you know what? Instead of feeling like I'm drawing attention to something I am self-conscious about, I feel like I made it prettier. Now I am _less_ self-conscious about my nose than I was _before_ I had it pierced. Go figure. I did NOT anticipate that result, but I am happy for it. 




			
				Sukerkin said:
			
		

> You make me fear that I am horribly old fashioned and repressive *JT* .
> 
> I don't know if it's related to my fear of needles (long story ... blood poisoning as a child ... many injections) but any piercings make my stomach turn (with the exception of normal earings, probably because the fact that they do pierce the lobe is somewhat masked).



Hey, if I had to go through that I'd feel the same way. I'm glad you came out of it ok. Blood poisoning is scary. Lobes are much less risky than cartilage piercings. One thing most people don't consider is that they need to give who pierces them as much consideration as who tattoos them. Oh wait...most people DON'T give much consideration to who tattoos them.


----------



## Drac (Apr 7, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Oi! I resemble that remark :lol:


 
Until I put on a badge I always had long hair...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 7, 2007)

I like the neck lacing.
I admit to finding mods intriguing, myself.  I don't think I'd hire anyone to work direct customer service out of this bunch; but, that's not the only job in the world.


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 7, 2007)

I remember a lady who had large earrings, she was holding on to a baby and the baby yanked on one of the earrings. The lady almost dropped the baby.  Then i remember the Punisher where the crooks pulled out a bunch of the guys piercings-  my skin crawled. Nope- no piercings for me. I will settle for a little facial hair or a nice tan to augment my good looks- he he- lol


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 7, 2007)

Makes me wonder what they're going to look like when they get much, much older....  

- Ceicei


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 7, 2007)

"How do they go to the bathroom with all that stuff on?..."


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 7, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I like the neck lacing.
> I admit to finding mods intriguing, myself. I don't think I'd hire anyone to work direct customer service out of this bunch; but, that's not the only job in the world.


They can't regulate back hair. 
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 7, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> "How do they go to the bathroom with all that stuff on?..."


Large metal troff, or they sit down.
Sean


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2007)

Do you think I'm too old to start, really this is just what the doctor order


----------



## Kacey (Apr 7, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Do you think I'm too old to start, really this is just what the doctor order



I dunno, Terry... our sparring rules require all piercings to be removed for safety's sake - can you imagine how long it would take for some of these people?  :lol:


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 7, 2007)

I used to work with a guy the earlobes.  It was interesting-  he told me how he had to work his way up- small, etc., and how when he started, they made slits in the ear and the earrings just stretched the lobe.  I saw him once without them in-  GROSS!


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2007)

God I hate these threads... I deal with this kind of stuff in real life ALL the time and its amazing to see people who will jump down your throat for disliking a racial or religious group start bashing someones social choices.

My Brother in Law owns a Tattoo/Piercing studio, and I have grown up around this sort of thing, so to me it's "normal"... now obviously some of it is more extreme than others, as has been pointed out, but so what?  Who are you to say Joe is wrong because he has a 00 guage plug in his lip, while you run off to have a facelift or dye your hair so they grey don't show, eh?  Why is your choice of body modification Ok, but theirs is not, I wonder?




> Some folks just want to say something... WHAT? I have no clue but they think they're expressing themselves with excessive piercings. Sheesh... soo umm, like... what's your message dude?



A lot of times it isn't a message of **** off, man... its a sort of filter to attract like minded people...  There is (or was at one time before it became all trendy) a certian attitude and mindset that came with this sort of thing. Of course, I do recall wearing facial jewelry in High School and getting ridiculed for it, by the same cliques who now cant wait to get their cute little belly button piercing... so that meaning has changed, and to use the filter the same way you need to be more extreme to set yourself apart from the Baha Beach Bimbo crowd.  You won't see Miffy the cheerleader getting her face or back laced, but she has no problem with a belly button ring, or a cute little unicorn tattoo on her shoulder or (panty line to hide it from mommy and daddy)... The subculture got co-opted, and as a result the subculture modified itself to retain meaning.  I have no issue with that.  _*You*_ wanna take issue with it?  Stop letting your teenage daughters get that cute trendy piercing and maybe it will settle back down in dozen or so years.  Otherwise, what the hell does it matter.  I know guys who look like that who have WAYYYYYY better jobs than I have ever had... good pay, good hours, etc... Its not about how you look, its about how hard you work to get there.

(by the way, this message, and the Yous and Theys does not address anyone specific to this board, its a generic term)

Now, all that said, I have a lot of body art, but no longer wear any piercings... I see them as nothing more than handles.  ​


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 7, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> God I hate these threads... I deal with this kind of stuff in real life ALL the time and its amazing to see people who will jump down your throat for disliking a racial or religious group start bashing someones social choices.​
> 
> My Brother in Law owns a Tattoo/Piercing studio, and I have grown up around this sort of thing, so to me it's "normal"... now obviously some of it is more extreme than others, as has been pointed out, but so what? Who are you to say Joe is wrong because he has a 00 guage plug in his lip, while you run off to have a facelift or dye your hair so they grey don't show, eh? Why is your choice of body modification Ok, but theirs is not, I wonder?​
> 
> ...


You have to get the job, first, before you can do it as good or better than anyone else. To handycap your self is a tad counter productive.
sean


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I dunno, Terry... our sparring rules require all piercings to be removed for safety's sake - can you imagine how long it would take for some of these people? :lol:


 

Days if not weeks, Could you imagine getting kicked with the force of a roundhouse with those on,


----------



## Kacey (Apr 7, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Days if not weeks, Could you imagine getting kicked with the force of a roundhouse with those on,



I'd rather not... I remember, about 10 years ago, a young woman who was a III Dan, who got her belly button pierced, and then went and told everyone at the dojang right before Nationals, and the chief referee told her to take it out... well, she didn't, and since it was right behind her belt knot, and she was competing for a spot on the international team, the competition was pretty fierce... long story short, she didn't so much as tape the belly button ring down, someone kicked her right in the belt knot at an angle, and ripped it out, causing her to lose the match, and her chance at being a member of the team.  I've always been pretty leery of non-removable (or hard to remove) piercings on martial artists since then - earrings are one thing, and so are nose studs... but some of the ones in those pictures, like the giant lip ring, could be down-right dangerous - as Cryozombie said: "handles".  Gives me the willies just thinking about what could happen, especially as I know someone who had an earring ripped out in a street fight.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 7, 2007)

*T*hou *S*halt *N*ot *P*ierce *T*ogether *P*arts *O*f *T*hy *B*ody *T*hat *A*re *N*ot *A*lready *N*aturally *J*oined *T*ogether...


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> You have to get the job, first, before you can do it as good or better than anyone else. To handycap your self is a tad counter productive.
> sean



No, I didnt say doing the job better... I said "Doing Better" meaning either more wealth, prosperity, or Job satisfaction.

And I guess it depends on the Job eh?












Which of those two people based on appearance is likley to get Hired as a n apparal Buyer for a  retail chain?  Suit guy right, hands down...

What if that chain is "Hot Topic"?  Bet suit guy gets points off... and I know from experience with the Company, their buyers start close to 100k a year... or, they did anyway 8 years ago when I was with them.   Hell of a lot better off than the Job I had at the tech company for 35k.  I coincede the fact that there are *fewer* jobs like that availible, but they exsist.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 7, 2007)

Is that dude....sticking what appears to be....his *tongue* out under his lower lip?


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 7, 2007)

i think so... ... ... :barf:​


----------



## matt.m (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are some really interesting folks we got there.  Wow, just wow.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm acquainted with a gal in Nova Scotia, who has some very interesting tattoos and piercings.  She works in a bank.

So, you can never tell.

Also, one of the local tellers has multi-colored hair and a few facial piercings.  Nothing to the extent of the chaps at the top of the thread though.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 8, 2007)

There is body modification, and then there's "Which parts are human".


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 8, 2007)

I just showed those photos to my daughter and her comment was:



> That's nasty! I don't feel good now!



She's 14.

I like tattoos and piercings, but to a degree - some of those fotos I just ... can't wrap my mind around why anyone would feel the need to go to those lengths.  And yes, I  know all about tribal modifications and mutilations and I feel the same way about that.

*shudder*

Gimme a pink-haired, tattooed, eyebrow-pierced bank teller anyday ... but some of those pics are ... nauseating.  Sorry.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 8, 2007)

ok - I have a serious question about these that I've wondered for a while.

Now I know that a lot of these are removable, but some are not, correct?

So with the ones that aren't removable....what about medical procedures?  Even the ones that are, if someone who has them is in an emergency and needs immediate medical attention, won't a lot of it need to be taken out FIRST?  Delaying help?

And what if they need an MRI?

Question aside, I met The Enigma in Atlantic City with his "Human Marvels" show and he was an incredibly nice guy.  So these modifications shouldn't be used to judge someone.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Enigma_(person)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Career paths include ..., help desk tech,...


 
Well ummm.... I'm not hiring any of them.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the issue comes down not so much to body modification, as Cryo pointed out, most people modify to some extent. I think what tends to make people cringe is that in extreme cases of body "modification" what we see is more accurately self-mutilation. So they garner the same response as someone who would choose to cut a finger off or something. We say, "Why the heck would they do that?"


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 8, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I think the issue comes down not so much to body modification, as Cryo pointed out, most people modify to some extent. I think what tends to make people cringe is that in extreme cases of body "modification" what we see is more accurately self-mutilation. So they garner the same response as someone who would choose to cut a finger off or something. We say, "Why the heck would they do that?"



Well, yeah, I mean, there are certain things i dont get like Tounge and Penis splitting (so you have 2 of each) BUT they make sense to the people doing them... here in Illinois they tried to ban Tongue splitting, and I don't understand why we need a law against that, is it hurting anyone else, if someone has his tongue split?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 8, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Well, yeah, I mean, there are certain things i dont get like Tounge and Penis splitting (so you have 2 of each) BUT they make sense to the people doing them... here in Illinois they tried to ban Tongue splitting, and I don't understand why we need a law against that, is it hurting anyone else, if someone has his tongue split?




I agree, whatever reason someone chooses in regards to any body modification is no ones business but theirs. I heard about that law trying to be passed. Hey, if someone chooses to do that, and it's done under safe and sanitary conditions, what's the big need for a law against it? Like you said, it isn't hurting anyone else. :idunno:

Look at what body modification did to Michael Jackson. What about the cat lady, Jocelyne Wildenstein? And there's many more who fall into that category of plastic surgery overkill. If they're gonna outlaw any type of body modification they need to rethink what is allowable in all cosmetic procedures that involve a permanent alteration.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 8, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> ok - I have a serious question about these that I've wondered for a while.
> 
> Now I know that a lot of these are removable, but some are not, correct?
> 
> ...


 I can't say for certain, but I would think they would HAVE to remove everything for an MRI and in an emergency situation, I would THINK they would have these things removed for them.  I'm sure someone would either surgically remove the piercing (the fastest and most logical approach, IMO) or cut the ring, barbell, gauge, whatever it was such that it could be removed.  I'll have to ask a friend of mine about that.


> Question aside, I met The Enigma in Atlantic City with his "Human Marvels" show and he was an incredibly nice guy.  So these modifications shouldn't be used to judge someone.


I don't doubt that they are people worth knowing ... I just sometimes wonder if they feel they are worth knowing.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 8, 2007)

You're completely right, they would definately need to be removed...but that adds a lot of time in an emergency situation.  An MRI would not really be an emergency, but it is a pretty common procedure.....and if your metal objects aren't removed....Well, HUGE Magnet + metal under your skin.  OUCH!


----------



## Zoran (Apr 8, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Well, yeah, I mean, there are certain things i dont get like Tounge and *Penis splitting* (so you have 2 of each)



I was fine looking at the pictures until you said that and was stupid enough to do a google search. Words fail me. :mst:


----------



## Shuto (Apr 9, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> You're completely right, they would definately need to be removed...but that adds a lot of time in an emergency situation. An MRI would not really be an emergency, but it is a pretty common procedure.....and if your metal objects aren't removed....Well, HUGE Magnet + metal under your skin. OUCH!


 
Apparently it's not only piercings that can cause problems with MRI scans.  Some old tattoo ink contqained metal as well which can cause pain and interfere with the MRI results.  Just another reason for choosing your tattoo artist carefully.

link


It is the powerful magnetic force that creates a concern, not only to those who are tattooed, but also to anyone with metal objects in their bodies such as implants (dental or otherwise), pacemakers or even metal fragments. The magnetic force of an MRI machine is so strong, even the weakest machine used (about 0.5-tesla) is 10,000 times the strength of the Earths magnetic field. Even small metal objects such as paperclips or keys can become projectile weapons if left in an MRI room during a scan. So, what does all of this have to do with tattoos? Well, it appears that about 20 years ago and further, tattoo ink was sometimes comprised of small fragments of metal as well as other ingredients. This was long before tattoos were ever regulated and before more serious thought was given as to the safety of tattoo ink ingredients. Some MRI patients who have had tattoos that dated back far enough to have received ink that contained metal bits have reported slight discomfort to severe pain during an MRI scan.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 9, 2007)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ... I just sometimes wonder if they feel they are worth knowing.



Now_ that's_ something to think about. :asian:




Shuto said:


> Apparently it's not only piercings that can cause problems with MRI scans.  Some old tattoo ink contqained metal as well which can cause pain and interfere with the MRI results.  Just another reason for choosing your tattoo artist carefully.
> 
> http://tattoo.about.com/cs/tatfaq/a/mri_scan.htm



I think that was old red pigments that used to have iron in them for coloring, but it's no longer an issue to my knowledge.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 9, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I agree, whatever reason someone chooses in regards to any body modification is no ones business but theirs. I heard about that law trying to be passed. Hey, if someone chooses to do that, and it's done under safe and sanitary conditions, what's the big need for a law against it? Like you said, it isn't hurting anyone else. :idunno:




I have to rethink position regarding some of the extreme modifications and the legality of the procedures. I found this while researching the procedure further. 



> WARNING: Tongue splitting is a dangerous procedure that can lead to permanent disability, and/or severe injury, up to and including death. Please proceed with extreme caution.



Article on Illinois bill to ban tongue splitting.

I don't know what the odds are for these risks are so can't comment. But it makes me think the reasoning behind a potential law against such practices is more the health/saftey issues rather than the resulting appearance.

**edited to add**


> When performed by a board-certified surgeon in a hospital or surgery center, the procedure can be performed safely and painlessly.


link

Maybe it should only be mandated that the procedure be performed by a board certified plastic surgeon. Then again, there are many cosmetic procedures which are done by surgeons who are not board certified, although those are often the ones who end up with terrible results and other problems. 

In any case, whatever the reason for the individual choice, I hope they are wise enough to seek out the best to perform the procedures. From a simple piercing to more extreme forms of modification, the person performing the procedure can make all the difference in the world in the result.

Article on Illinois bill that would ban tongue piercing.


----------



## LawDog (Apr 9, 2007)

You are what you do and not what you look like.
Choice of personal self expression is but your own.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Apr 9, 2007)

yeah the only job I cuold see them have would be tatto artist but even then they would be scary! ouch some of those had to hurt. like the guy with the huge hole in his nose why would you ever want to do that


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 6, 2007)

I just have to say this and i will let it go. this is from Antonio Graceffo-" a man once fell asleep and dreamed he was a butterfly, but when he awoke he didn't know if he was a man who dreamed about being a butterfly or a butterfly who was dreaming he was a man. So I asked my sifu- which one is true? The monk said- they are both wrong. There is no reality, only perception. If people perceive you as a butterfly, you are a butterfly. If people perceive you as a man, you are a man."    

It doesn't matter  what you think of yourself in front of people, it is their perception of you that matters in the workplace, a school, or at any job. If you feel comfortable with who you are and  have no consideration what you look like to other people, so be it. Just don't get pissed off if they perceive you as  strange.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 6, 2007)

Nicely expressed, *kuntawguro*.


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Jai (Nov 6, 2007)

I respect them for doing what the do. There is an old saying, "My body is mine and I have the right to change it." Personally not for me, I'm happy with a single tattoo or maybe two or three down the road. But no way am I going to have an extra 45 pounds on metal on my face to carry around.


----------



## grydth (Nov 6, 2007)

If you saw me, you'd figure I'd be the least likely defender for these folks. My appearance varies from drab to boring, work attire being business shabby. I have no desire to change, most especially not to look like these people.

But you know what? I think they have the right to live and look however they want to. I've written here about my gun ownership, and most recently against Hellary potentially telling me I can't eat at Mikky D's anymore.... seems to me that THE RIGHT TO BE LEFT ALONE protects them as much as it does me. If the government has no business outlawing my Arby's French Dip sub, it also has no business interfering if some guy wants his tongue split in Illinois. I don't understand why anyone would want to, but I don't need to understand. It's his life and his tongue, too. 

I see somebody who looks like this at a store I go to. He's one of the friendliest and most knowledgable people in the place. Nobody would figure he and I would have anything to talk about, but we do. I'd far rather see him than somebody who looks like me, but who's careless and hostile. There's a lot more to the species than simply appearance.

To me, the unique thing about America is that people can live the way they want, be who they want, associate with who they want and look as they want. 

Some folks want large tattoos or multiple piercings, fine, I'll stick with my worn Dockers. We all should be able to do just that.


----------



## kuntawguro (Jan 6, 2008)

Nobody is questioning their right to do what they want with their bodies. What is in question or open to interpretation is why do people go to these extremes- then complain when people don't take them seriously or trust them. 

No doubt- you have the right to alter your body as you see fit- just don't get pissed off when somebody percieve you as odd or as a lower level in their group of friends. Because they also have THAT RIGHT 
Remember tattoos were primarily  viewed as prison art for many years and those with tattoos were percieved as criminals. Some still do.


----------

